# MS Word - VBA Help (floating button)



## smithj83 (Apr 8, 2008)

In excel I use the following macro: 


> With ActiveSheet.Shapes("CommandButton4")
> .Top = Target.Offset(3).Top
> .Left = Target.Offset(, 0).Left
> End With



This allows CommandButton4 to appear to be floating. As the user moves from cell to cell, the button moves too.

My question is:
*Can something like this be done in MS WORD?*


----------



## datanewb (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know a way to make this happen?  I'd like to have a floating button that appears at the top of the screen ( or page) no matter where the user scrolls in the document.

I know this is a dead thread, but I have the same exact question, and there's a small chance the OP might have found a solution or still be searching.

I'm using Word 2010.


----------



## datanewb (Nov 29, 2012)

Then again, a button in the quick access toolbar is probably a better solution.  That's what I plan to use instead.


----------



## Macropod (Nov 29, 2012)

Something similar could be done by hooking into Word's selection_change event, but the coding would be much more complex than in Excel.


----------

